# Building my Shed



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Okay so I screwed up on my first attempt at my shed build thread and I really apologize.
Please take a minute to enjoy

http://animoto.com/play/DrT31zr4yy10Mtyi3EH8Wg


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey TC,
excellent job on the shed and excellent job on the video. Very well done.
Looks like the shed is filling up pretty quick, better get ready to start another one.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Well how 'bout that? That's just real nifty! Good job.


----------



## Big Stud (Jul 3, 2011)

I like it. Nice one,


----------



## diysurfer (Dec 14, 2011)

You've really done a great job.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice shed!

I drooled on my keyboard a little bit ....


can you write me a DIY on how to convince my wife we need one of those before I finish my daughter's (who will join us around april 19.) room?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

It does indeed look great, Tom! I have a buddy who is helping his brother build one out of a big box kit, and although I am keeping my distance for reasons that I won't go into, it's almost painful to hear about. It sounds like his brother is stretching the part about not needing a permit to the limit, for all of the wrong reasons, whereas I have always looked as projects like this as a place where you can let your creative juices flow, so to speak, dream and create as you go, and end up with something that is pleasing to the eyes and unique. Again, great job, Tom.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks nice. I'm starting to plan my shed now. Unfortunately, it has to go on a slope.


----------

